# Anyone Else Notice this since the Last Update?



## Coolio15 (Apr 12, 2021)

Ever since 1.9.0 launched, I've noticed that none of my villagers hang out in the museum anymore. I legit have checked and I have not seen one villager in my museum since the update and I'm wondering if it's some kind of glitch or if it was intentionally patched out of the game?

Hope it's the former, since the museum always brought out some of the best dialogue in the game from the villagers.


----------



## oranje (Apr 12, 2021)

You know, it's funny you mentioned it...I haven't seen them in my museum either. Usually I search for them there if I don't see them around or in other villager's houses, but I never seen them in the museum anymore. I'll keep an eye and see if they show up there.


----------



## maria110 (Apr 12, 2021)

I haven't found them in the museum either.  And for the first time ever, there have been times when I can't find someone at all. Previously, if I looked hard enough, I could find everyone and give them gifts.  The other night, I searched around forever and finally found 8 of the 10.  Where were the other two?


----------



## Licorice (Apr 12, 2021)

You’re totally right. Mine never go in there now when before I had one in there almost always.


----------



## WolfyWolf (Apr 12, 2021)

I’m alarmed now. I don’t have a lot of cause to go in my museum but I just swept it and no one is there. I felt like there was almost always someone.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 12, 2021)

This reminds me of when Welcome Amiibo released for New Leaf and there was a glitch where villagers couldn't get sick anymore. I don't think Nintendo ever patched that, so I hope this doesn't end the same way. 

I imagine this is a similar situation because I really can't think of why Nintendo would intentionally remove something like this.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 12, 2021)

I would not be upset if my villagers chose to never go the museum again. My museum is the farthest thing away on my island and it's not the easiest thing to get to. If they add brewster to the museum or something then I expect to see them in there, but until that happens they can stay out lol


----------



## Serabee (Apr 12, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> This reminds me of when Welcome Amiibo released for New Leaf and there was a glitch where villagers couldn't get sick anymore. I don't think Nintendo ever patched that, so I hope this doesn't end the same way.


My understanding was it wasn't a glitch, it was a workaround Nintendo used to FIX a glitch. IIRC, villagers could move out without notice or something if they'd been sick (as in, the day they might normally asked they'd be too sick to, then suddenly they'd be in boxes). Instead of fiddling with the coding they simply gave villagers super immune systems, I guess. Nintendo also never really patched ACNL that I recall, with the exception of adding the Welcome Amiibo

Anyway, I haven't noticed, but I haven't looked in mine recently. I'm sure Nintendo will fix it if it is a glitch.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 13, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> This reminds me of when Welcome Amiibo released for New Leaf and there was a glitch where villagers couldn't get sick anymore. I don't think Nintendo ever patched that, so I hope this doesn't end the same way.


I always thought they removed that feature to make more room for the other stuff included in the update.
I had noticed the Museum rooms were empty last time I went looking for someone.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 13, 2021)

I've not found one there that I remember.
But I do have villagers I can't find sometimes, even when I do check there.


----------



## Cloudandshade (Apr 13, 2021)

maria110 said:


> I haven't found them in the museum either.  And for the first time ever, there have been times when I can't find someone at all. Previously, if I looked hard enough, I could find everyone and give them gifts.  The other night, I searched around forever and finally found 8 of the 10.  Where were the other two?



I had this exact experience a couple of nights ago - two villagers missing, and I just couldn't figure out where they could be. They weren't walking around, the shops were closed, they weren't visiting other villagers and the museum was empty. I often have trouble finding the odd one, and usually they've teleported or I end up finding them in some obscure corner of a beach or something, but this was the first time that two seemed to have truly disappeared at once. Kind of weird!


----------



## LeenaM (Apr 13, 2021)

I don't check my museum that often but I had a similar issue a few days ago where I was looking for a villager and she was nowhere to be found... I hope this doesn't happen too often, my island is in construction right now so it's really not ideal to run around and find villagers.


----------



## azurill (Apr 13, 2021)

I haven’t seen my villagers in the museum lately. I was trying to find Whitney last night and couldn’t find her anywhere. Shops were closed and museum empty. I eventually gave up and will try and find her today. She has been the hardest of my villagers to find and the only one on that island that I don’t have her photo. I hope villagers go back to visiting the museum.


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 13, 2021)

I actually kind of hate searching for villagers in the museum, but I do like it when they are in there if I'm just visiting.

Sometimes when I can't find a villager, I eventually find them inside another villager's house... but there's times I can't find them at all. They also like to walk along hidden cliffs. 

The megaphone would help a lot.


----------



## Emmsey (Apr 13, 2021)

cocoacat said:


> Sometimes when I can't find a villager, I eventually find them inside another villager's house... but there's times I can't find them at all. They also like to walk along hidden cliffs.
> 
> The megaphone would help a lot.



This exactly! Mine wander along the hidden cliffs along the back of my stepped tiered island. Occasionally I will see the top of Kabuki's ears bob on by and low and behold there he is. On the hidden cliffs where I store my pumpkin plants out of season! LOL

Museum thing I haven't noticed but sounds like we will all need to do some deliberate research.


----------



## Cloudandshade (Apr 13, 2021)

LeenaM said:


> I don't check my museum that often but I had a similar issue a few days ago where I was looking for a villager and she was nowhere to be found... I hope this doesn't happen too often, my island is in construction right now so it's really not ideal to run around and find villagers.





azurill said:


> I haven’t seen my villagers in the museum lately. I was trying to find Whitney last night and couldn’t find her anywhere. Shops were closed and museum empty. I eventually gave up and will try and find her today. She has been the hardest of my villagers to find and the only one on that island that I don’t have her photo. I hope villagers go back to visiting the museum.



If villagers have stopped appearing in the museum, while at the same time becoming unusually difficult to find on our islands, I wonder if we're getting a bug where they actually ARE registered as being in the museum, but we just can't see them?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 13, 2021)

Honestly finding your villagers in this game is already annoying. Especially the Museum. I can't tell you how many times before they used to go inside the museum when I wonder all over my island trying to look for them. Like for example I was looking for Raymond, he was not in his home, not the shops, not in other villagers homes. and not even wondering around the island. I managed to find him in the Bug section inside the Museum. 

Also someone told me that the only way to tell if your villager is inside the Museum is to look at Blathers. He is asleep during the day time, but he wakes up when a villager is at the Museum. I am not sure how that works, but it does.


----------



## porkpie28 (Apr 13, 2021)

Same here but there do like to shop a lot


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 13, 2021)

Oh no I haven't noticed this but I haven't been in my museum a lot recently!

I do hope its not true because that would be such a shame! I think its really cute when they're in the museum. They can say really cute and interesting things which make them very loveable imo. Especially because i really love museums in general, and its nice to share that experience with villagers


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 13, 2021)

i haven't actually been past the foyer of my museum since, like... august, so if it is a problem, i haven't noticed. i know people like to complain about or dislike having to search their museum for villagers but removing the feature altogether is a bit extreme (when you can easily save/quit to reset their location) so i hope it's just a weird glitch. on the few occasions i did deliberately go in there to take pictures or admire the design, it was always nice to see at least one villager wandering around -- it made the museum feel like it was actually serving a purpose and got used.


----------



## Parkai (Apr 13, 2021)

Oh hey, you're totally right, haven't seen anyone in the museum for a while now


----------



## DerpyOnion (Apr 13, 2021)

Coolio15 said:


> Ever since 1.9.0 launched, I've noticed that none of my villagers hang out in the museum anymore. I legit have checked and I have not seen one villager in my museum since the update and I'm wondering if it's some kind of glitch or if it was intentionally patched out of the game?
> 
> Hope it's the former, since the museum always brought out some of the best dialogue in the game from the villagers.


That's interesting. Reminds me of what happened in NL with getting sick.


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 13, 2021)

I just checked my museum and no one there. Gonna check it more often now to see if its true


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 13, 2021)

I hope this is a glitch given the museum visits added some life to the museum and they also had tons of unique dialogue depending on where the villager was and what they were looking at.

Will be kind of a bummer if they removed this on purpose as it makes the villagers even more lifeless. The dialogue in NH is already a hot topic and I imagine removing villager interactions like this isn't going to help.

Haven't visited the museum since the patch as I've been on a somewhat hiatus from NH due to other games releasing recently.​


----------



## Sarah3 (Apr 13, 2021)

Hopefully this is just a glitch that gets fixed up asap!


----------



## bam94- (Apr 13, 2021)

I've noticed this too. I've not been able to find a villager anywhere, and I always check the museum last, but they won't be in there... then I'll go into Able's or somewhere and they'll appear there, even though they weren't there the first time?!


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 13, 2021)

Cloudandshade said:


> If villagers have stopped appearing in the museum, while at the same time becoming unusually difficult to find on our islands, I wonder if we're getting a bug where they actually ARE registered as being in the museum, but we just can't see them?


I like this theory since I've been noticing times where my villagers are nowhere at all a lot.

One other thing I did notice is that the update seems to have significantly improved villager pathing since the most recent time I went island hopping, I would find villagers all over the island whereas before I would only ever see them in a small area around their campfire. I wonder if, when playing with the pathing mechanics, they broke the museum.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 13, 2021)

Miss Misty said:


> I like this theory since I've been noticing times where my villagers are nowhere at all a lot.
> 
> One other thing I did notice is that the update seems to have significantly improved villager pathing since the most recent time I went island hopping, I would find villagers all over the island whereas before I would only ever see them in a small area around their campfire. I wonder if, when playing with the pathing mechanics, they broke the museum.



I noticed the same thing on mystery islands! They walk all over, even onto the beach.

and just noticed tonight that I could not find two of my villagers anywhere I think generally I just let that go, and figure I will talk to them later or the next day but this time I searched hard! And they really weren't anywhere - not visiting anyone, or wandering or anything and I went and searched the museum and no sign of them (though I did get to catch a round of beetle fight club)

I agree that the theory they are in the museum but not seems to make sense, and I hope it is corrected in soon. It is disconcerting having them poof out of existence.


----------



## Fawg (Apr 14, 2021)

As a framed photo grinder, I hate not being able to find villagers and dread searching the museum.  If it gets too tough to find them, I log out and back in to reset them, which usually works.  This is my first AC game so never used the megaphone, but getting hold of them via Nook Phone would be cool.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 14, 2021)

I'll be honest and say I haven't bothered going into my museum in a long time. When I do play, I just do the daily chores and sometimes don't even bother to do that. If this is true, it makes me wonder if they're supposed to be in the museum when they can't be found outside, but the game screwed up with the coding and they're stuck in limbo.

This also made me realize when I was scrolling through the history of the game's updates and each update version had to fix a patch from the previous one because there was a glitch or problem that they carried over or created with the newest update.


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 14, 2021)

i actually haven't checked, there were normally one or two villagers that were always in there. although i guess in a way it'd be a relief which means i don't have to go to hell's end to find them lol


----------



## buny (Apr 14, 2021)

i didn't notice it until i read it here but i remember thinking i was happy lately it's easier to find all my villagers XD


----------



## Aaryana (Apr 14, 2021)

I've also noticed this recently. The other day I looked all over my island for Maggie for ages (trying to get her photo, needed to gift her). I ran all over, checked all stores, nothing. Ran through the entire museum, still nothing. Logged out and back in and it was the same. After another log out and back in, her lights were on and I gifted her at home. She had to have been in the museum but invisible. I don't have many trees. There's no way I missed her outside. Lionel did the same thing recently. It seems like every day there's at least 1 villager I just can't find without restarting the game a couple times to make them spawn at home.


----------



## Coolio15 (Apr 14, 2021)

Cloudandshade said:


> If villagers have stopped appearing in the museum, while at the same time becoming unusually difficult to find on our islands, I wonder if we're getting a bug where they actually ARE registered as being in the museum, but we just can't see them?


That's my worry too!
It's an easy workaround to just save and reopen the game, but it is still semi-annoying that some of my villagers are potentially just lost in the matrix when I get on naturally. Hopefully it gets patched!


----------



## maria110 (Apr 14, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Also someone told me that the only way to tell if your villager is inside the Museum is to look at Blathers. He is asleep during the day time, but he wakes up when a villager is at the Museum. I am not sure how that works, but it does.



I never noticed this.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## katielizzabeth (Apr 17, 2021)

I haven't seen any of my villagers in there either....I'm not sure how to feel about that. I really liked the stuff they'd say in there but also it's time consuming to go find them in there when I need to. With the continuous updates I'm sure Nintendo will fix/change it if they notice it.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 17, 2021)

I bet it was probably a glitch where villagers couldn't get out the museum. Once, Judy spent the entire day in there (before the 1.90 update) and I bet the probably took it out for a reason like that.


----------



## VexTheHex (Apr 17, 2021)

I've had trouble with Sheldon, been 2-3 nights over the last couple weeks I could not find the little guy at all. Julian was MIA the one night as well alongside him. I even ran through the museum twice the one night looking for him.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm glad this is actually a thing because I thought I was just being lazy...I've also noticed (only as of late) that there's occasions where I can't find a certain villager...so much like everyone else I check the museum and they're not in there either.

On the flip side...I'm finding villagers inside other villagers houses much more frequently than I usually did.


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 18, 2021)

So.. has anyone seen a villager in the museum recently? Lol </3


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 18, 2021)

Fruitcup said:


> So.. has anyone seen a villager in the museum recently? Lol </3


I currently can't find Canberra or Felicity...both of whom are awake at this time...neither are in the museum.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 18, 2021)

Yesterday, Ankha and Maple are missing (both awake). Only 2 houses are open: Sterling was crafting, and Buzz was reading. Everyone else were outside. Couldn't find those two anywhere. I had to restart to shuffle the villagers.

Some speculate that the museum code was altered for a future update.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 18, 2021)

cocoacat said:


> I actually kind of hate searching for villagers in the museum, but I do like it when they are in there if I'm just visiting.
> 
> Sometimes when I can't find a villager, I eventually find them inside another villager's house... but there's times I can't find them at all. They also like to walk along hidden cliffs.
> 
> The megaphone would help a lot.


When I first started ACNH, I was walking in a hidden cliff, and it turns out I pushed Rodeo the whole way round the cliff. I was more surprised again because he was _so_ mad.  

He told me off and said I should have just asked him to move, and I wasn't expecting that...


----------



## Snek (Apr 18, 2021)

Somewhere on my island...

Sherb: Hey Stitches, do want to go to the museum today?
Stitches: Oh no I'm tired of that place. Too much information. It hurts my brain.
Sherb: Me too...Oh I know! Lets just wander aimlessly around and do nothing!
Stitches: Great idea!


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 18, 2021)

I haven't seen anyone at the Museum lately as well, just a few days ago I couldn't find Poppy (at 6 am) and I thought she could've been at the Museum. When I went in there, she wasn't there at all.

I found her at Nook's Cranny when it opened...


----------



## amylsp (Apr 18, 2021)

Yes, this happened to me as well. I've been twice to the museum recently looking for a missing villager. In the past I could always find missing villagers in the museum after all the other usual spots were checked. Both times the museum was empty (?).


----------



## Etown20 (Apr 18, 2021)

Not sure if this is related, but the other night Tybalt wasn't home and I didn't see him out anywhere. I decided not to check the museum after seeing this thread. At one point I went to Tasha's house and she was alone. Then I came back a while later and Tybalt was there with her.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 19, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Yesterday, Ankha and Maple are missing (both awake). Only 2 houses are open: Sterling was crafting, and Buzz was reading. Everyone else were outside. Couldn't find those two anywhere. I had to restart to shuffle the villagers.
> 
> Some speculate that the museum code was altered for a future update.


Don't get me excited here Rosch...anytime something sounds that logical I get my hopes up...

Side note for anyone who is keeping track: earlier today I couldn't find Marty or Roscoe, dunno why I bother anymore but checked museum and nobody was there, went into Nook's Cranny and Marty was there. Wanting to go to his house I did what I usually do, I went into RS and exited, but he still wasn't at home. Went back into Nook's Cranny, Marty was no longer there. Went into my own house and exited, Marty was then home. Went into his house, both Marty and Roscoe were inside.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 20, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Yesterday, Ankha and Maple are missing (both awake). Only 2 houses are open: Sterling was crafting, and Buzz was reading. Everyone else were outside. Couldn't find those two anywhere. I had to restart to shuffle the villagers.
> 
> Some speculate that the museum code was altered for a future update.



I had 2 of my villagers missing yesterday. I played for about 2 hours and during which, I ran circles around the island looking for them. Checked inside other villagers' homes, and ran through the museum twice. I think there's a bug here because the chance of me missing 1 villager fine, but there's no way 2 of them are hiding from me.


----------



## Tiffany (Apr 22, 2021)

I did think it was odd when I went looking for Cherry that after searching everywhere else she wasn't in the museum either. I admit I hate searching the museum and will often give up looking for someone rather than go there. I don't think they need to take it out altogether just make it less likely for them to be there. But definitely if there is a glitch that makes them unfindable it does need to be fixed. Personally I think the best thing would be if there were little dots on the map app indicating where everyone is(we all have nook phones so we should all have gps right?)


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 22, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> I did think it was odd when I went looking for Cherry that after searching everywhere else she wasn't in the museum either. I admit I hate searching the museum and will often give up looking for someone rather than go there. I don't think they need to take it out altogether just make it less likely for them to be there. But definitely if there is a glitch that makes them unfindable it does need to be fixed. Personally I think the best thing would be if there were little dots on the map app indicating where everyone is(we all have nook phones so we should all have gps right?)


OR....you could just check with Barold since it appears he has the entire island on camera...


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 27, 2021)

Just downloaded the update. 

Couldn't find 2 villagers as usual. Excited I ran to the museum to see if the update corrected the issue. Ghost town.
They've gotta know missing villagers is an issue by now...


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 27, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> Just downloaded the update.
> 
> Couldn't find 2 villagers as usual. Excited I ran to the museum to see if the update corrected the issue. Ghost town.
> They've gotta know missing villagers is an issue by now...


It's a shame they didn't fix it for the Museum Day event. I'm sure I saw villagers in there last year who had comments about filling out their own stamp cards. Even bigger shame now that we're not going to get to see their dialogue for the artwork section stamps.


----------



## Rairu (Apr 27, 2021)

I have noticed villagers go missing and then are at nooks or ables the instant it opens. I guess they're using a back door?

I also had a very troubling thing happen today where without talking to me one of my villagers was suddenly in boxes. Flash back to NL. I was making the rounds for my daily gifts and they were packed and moving out. I have no idea how that came to be and hope it was just a glitch, because villagers leaving on their own ruined NL for me.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 27, 2021)

Rairu said:


> I have noticed villagers go missing and then are at nooks or ables the instant it opens. I guess they're using a back door?
> 
> I also had a very troubling thing happen today where without talking to me one of my villagers was suddenly in boxes. Flash back to NL. I was making the rounds for my daily gifts and they were packed and moving out. I have no idea how that came to be and hope it was just a glitch, because villagers leaving on their own ruined NL for me.



I am so sorry that happened to you. What an unpleasant surprise  I feel like I did previously hear about a glitch like this. If you don’t mind me asking was it a villager who had been adopted from another island? If I recall correctly, it was something involving the villager having a glitch which caused the game to remove them.

as far as I know the villagers still should not move out unless you give them permission, so  I think it is just a glitch and you should not have to worry about it with your other villagers.

I really hope this is still the case, and look forward to seeing if someone else may have more light to shed.

sorry again that this happened to you. Hope you will be able to readopt the villager who is moving away.


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 28, 2021)

Have people seen villagers in the museum again since the 1.10 update?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 28, 2021)

I don't think mine have been in the museum in ages. I'd have to actually be on the lookout and remember each time I log on, because sometimes I want to test this theory and I just forget when I finally boot up the game.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 28, 2021)

Right now I don't see any glitches in my game from what I was testing with the update. The only thing I found out was that there was a new feature added in the Dream Suite. When you press minus while inside a Dream Island you can exit the dream using "I want to wake up". Not sure why this was not added sooner, but hey it made the Dream Suite better. 

Still it will be nice to be informed if there is any issues after the 1.10 update so that way people are aware of this and report it to Nintendo if its a game breaking bug.


----------



## Rairu (Apr 28, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I am so sorry that happened to you. What an unpleasant surprise  I feel like I did previously hear about a glitch like this. If you don’t mind me asking was it a villager who had been adopted from another island? If I recall correctly, it was something involving the villager having a glitch which caused the game to remove them.
> 
> as far as I know the villagers still should not move out unless you give them permission, so  I think it is just a glitch and you should not have to worry about it with your other villagers.
> 
> ...



I invited them from the campsite, but whenever a villager has a thought bubble over their head I hit them with a net first so that I don't even trigger the possible moving event, so I'm really puzzled.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 28, 2021)

Rairu said:


> I invited them from the campsite, but whenever a villager has a thought bubble over their head I hit them with a net first so that I don't even trigger the possible moving event, so I'm really puzzled.



hmm. Very strange, though I still believe it is a glitch. I briefly tried searching it and didn’t see anything on the lists of known glitches. I will look again and let you know if I find anything useful

fyi, nothing wrong with your method of course, but only a small number of thought bubbles are move out bubbles, most are requests for favors (you may already know this and only be targeting a specific move out bubble per day, so sorry if you already know this), etc. so will offer this: if you don’t want a villager to move and they ask, simple saying no will prevent them from going and stop anyone from asking again for a few days. I realize the dialogue itself can feel stressful if you don’t want them to go, but I mention it because I think it is different from new leaf, in that they will always be convinced to stay if you tell them to.


----------



## Rairu (Apr 28, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> hmm. Very strange, though I still believe it is a glitch. I briefly tried searching it and didn’t see anything on the lists of known glitches. I will look again and let you know if I find anything useful
> 
> fyi, nothing wrong with your method of course, but only a small number of thought bubbles are move out bubbles, most are requests for favors (you may already know this and only be targeting a specific move out bubble per day, so sorry if you already know this), etc. so will offer this: if you don’t want a villager to move and they ask, simple saying no will prevent them from going and stop anyone from asking again for a few days. I realize the dialogue itself can feel stressful if you don’t want them to go, but I mention it because I think it is different from new leaf, in that they will always be convinced to stay if you tell them to.



Yes, I couldn't find anything either.

The other reason I hit them when they have thought bubbles is my main focus is getting framed photo's so I try to save the thought bubbles for villagers I already have photo's with. I miss out on some activities, but that's ok for me, but your advice is great! Thank you


----------



## Darth Savage (Apr 28, 2021)

I haven't noticed, but 2 of my villagers last night talked to me about visiting the museum and what fossils that liked.   Found that strange, was the first time any of them had talked to me about the museum fossils before.   Will have to keep an eye open for that.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 28, 2021)

I haven't heard the mention of the missing villagers anywhere other than here and from personal experience. Maybe Nintendo doesn't know about it yet.


----------



## Rairu (Apr 28, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> I haven't heard the mention of the missing villagers anywhere other than here and from personal experience. Maybe Nintendo doesn't know about it yet.



I've read before that if your villager is missing you can save and restart and that will often bring them back someplace where you can find them. I tried it once and it worked.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 28, 2021)

I know we're on 10.1 or whatever the version is now, but the update before this, I couldn't find two of my villagers. Went aaaaaall throu out the museum. No villager. One of them did randomly pop up around town even thou I looked everywhere before. The other I found once I saved and restarted.

Haven't seen about 10.0 or whatever this number update is yet, and I've only seen this once so far, I really don't go in the museum.


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 29, 2021)

Has anyone seen a villager in the museum recently?


----------



## Mr.Fox (May 24, 2021)

airysuit said:


> Has anyone seen a villager in the museum recently?


Still no...and honestly it's starting to frustrate me.

@Rosch remember when it was suggested that villagers were no longer appearing in the museum because something had been altered in the museum's coding...leading us to hype/speculate that a museum update is indeed coming?

...it's not possible that something as lame as adding the Art exhibit to the Stamp Rally is responsible for the missing villagers is it?


----------



## Rosch (May 25, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> Still no...and honestly it's starting to frustrate me.
> 
> @Rosch remember when it was suggested that villagers were no longer appearing in the museum because something had been altered in the museum's coding...leading us to hype/speculate that a museum update is indeed coming?
> 
> ...it's not possible that something as lame as adding the Art exhibit to the Stamp Rally is responsible for the missing villagers is it?



Honestly, I don't know. I asked but there was no follow up or response about this.

With the Stamp Rally, you'd think villagers would somehow be found in the museum and participate. But on the other hand, there was indeed changes with the museum, but we don't know if the cafe have something to do with it.

I guess the only thing we can do is wait until the next update and see the changes in the museum, if there's any.


----------



## Airysuit (May 25, 2021)

Pff i really hope they come back


----------



## Hsn97 (May 25, 2021)

I always think it’s so sad that the museum is always empty. It’s be awesome to maybe see past villager or something in there that had traveled to your island to sight see.


----------



## Croconaw (May 25, 2021)

Mine are never in the museum. Although, I never explore the museum, so I wouldn’t know. I see them in Nook’s store a lot.


----------



## Kg1595 (May 25, 2021)

The silver lining to the museum bug is that if you are looking around your island for a specific villager, you don’t have to go through each room in your museum just in case they happen to be there.


----------



## Cloudandshade (May 25, 2021)

Hsn97 said:


> I always think it’s so sad that the museum is always empty. It’s be awesome to maybe see past villager or something in there that had traveled to your island to sight see.



Honestly, most of our museums contain so many priceless pieces of art by this point that it's kind of weird that visitors don't fly in from all over the world to see it!


----------



## Moonlight. (May 25, 2021)

i want them back in the museum so bad, it always felt cool to see them wondering around and looking at everything on display (the art section was especially neat to hear their thoughts)


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 25, 2021)

kakyoin said:


> i want them back in the museum so bad, it always felt cool to see them wondering around and looking at everything on display (the art section was especially neat to hear their thoughts)


 I agree. I am hoping this issue will be fixed in the next update. It is also very unfortunate to have villagers now sometimes be unfindable.  But that does give me hope they are still intended to be in the museum sometimes, and hopefully will be again soon!


----------



## Miss Misty (May 25, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Honestly, I don't know. I asked but there was no follow up or response about this.
> 
> With the Stamp Rally, you'd think villagers would somehow be found in the museum and participate. But on the other hand, there was indeed changes with the museum, but we don't know if the cafe have something to do with it.
> 
> I guess the only thing we can do is wait until the next update and see the changes in the museum, if there's any.


I think villagers _did_ wander around the museum and comment about last year's Stamp Rally. It's been a year now and - thanks to this update - there's no way to go back and check, but I'm pretty sure I remember villagers having a few special lines about the Rally when you found them there.



Kg1595 said:


> The silver lining to the museum bug is that if you are looking around your island for a specific villager, you don’t have to go through each room in your museum just in case they happen to be there.


Actually the way the bug manifests for myself and a lot of people is that villagers who are supposed to be in the museum just fall off the face of the island until their scheduling (or just re-opening the game on your end) puts them somewhere else.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (May 27, 2021)

I am encountering "spirited away" villagers instead. I can't find them anywhere! 

But I haven't seen my villagers going to the museum lately. I been observing this since the stamp rally event started a few days ago.


----------



## kazumix (May 27, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> This reminds me of when Welcome Amiibo released for New Leaf and there was a glitch where villagers couldn't get sick anymore. I don't think Nintendo ever patched that, so I hope this doesn't end the same way.
> 
> I imagine this is a similar situation because I really can't think of why Nintendo would intentionally remove something like this.


I've played New Leaf since 2018 and mu villagers haven't gotten sick not even once. I don't think it's a glitch because i restarted my town SO. MANY.  TIMES. So yeah, I don't think this issue is just a glitch...?


----------



## corncob (May 27, 2021)

ohh gosh, come to think of it i haven't seen them in my museum once since i started playing (i just started in late march, so it sounds like i would never have gotten a chance to, given the dates of this thing)

i hope they fix this :c one of the reasons i started to really like raymond was seeing him say something really goofy in one of my friends' museums, so now that he's finally moving in i'll be sad if i can't hopefully recreate that moment someday!!


----------



## BalloonFight (May 27, 2021)

Come to think of it, I also haven't seen any of my villagers in the museum since around 1.9 time. It's actually kind of nice for me, as I am constantly rotating villagers to trade, and having them be in the museum just makes it a pain to even find them on my island. 

It is a shame for others though as, like the OP said, the dialogue that can come when they're in the museum is some of the most varied and interesting dialogue in the game. If Nintendo legit took out the possibility of villagers hanging in the museum it's quite an odd choice. Up there with them taking out the hybrid flower islands on the NMT islands (for, imo, literally no reason at all).


----------



## CJChamp (Aug 23, 2021)

I too have had the same problem (no villagers in the museum) and would not have believed it if I personally hadn't seen it, but yesterday 8-22-21 my wife had one of her villagers (Fang) in the museum looking at fish. She is on the latest version 1.11.1


----------



## JKDOS (Aug 23, 2021)

CJChamp said:


> I too have had the same problem (no villagers in the museum) and would not have believed it if I personally hadn't seen it, but yesterday 8-22-21 my wife had one of her villagers (Fang) in the museum looking at fish. She is on the latest version 1.11.1



The bug was patched in v1.11.0. It's really unproven, but it's thought to be a bug where villagers were spawning in the Museum Café void, especially since the Café room parameters started appearing in the code in 1.10.0. Since we have no way to access such, the villagers would be off limits until we reloaded the game.


----------



## CJChamp (Aug 23, 2021)

I have now seen villagers in 3 separate rooms (Bugs, Fish, Fossils) on 3 different switches running 1.11.1. Looks like it is fixed (Hopefully).


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 23, 2021)

I am always in my museum checking what I have caught and how much more I need to get and I used to see an islander walking around they would always like to talk and now I see no one


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 23, 2021)

I found Lyman in the museum recently....I believe it was after the last update.


----------



## Bugs (Aug 23, 2021)

I found Sterling checking out the art in the museum today, for what it's worth.


----------

